# May 2010 Member monthly Contest Winner - BassHunter25



## Jim (May 2, 2010)

35 "Ins"

Random.org picked number 26. That means this months winner is* basshunter25!*

Congrats man!


*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on May 7, 2010 8PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in April 2010 your eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a package of Lake Fork Tackle Live Magic shads. 4.5 inch in the Green Pumpkin color. Even I catch fish on these, so I know they work and work well (when rigged correctly :LOL2: )







Disclaimer: All rules and contests can change because.


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 2, 2010)

IN

Thanks Jim for the chance =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## lswoody (May 2, 2010)

IN. thanks Jim!!!!


----------



## redbug (May 2, 2010)

IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (May 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## jdrautoworks (May 2, 2010)

IN!!!

This is cool didn't even know about this part of the forum until now, glad I checked it!

Thanks!


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## poolie (May 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (May 2, 2010)

In...........


----------



## njTom (May 2, 2010)

IN 
thanks Jim


----------



## hossthehermit (May 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## cali27 (May 2, 2010)

IN :!: :!:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## MeanMouth (May 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 3, 2010)

in


----------



## Brine (May 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## perchin (May 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## cyberflexx (May 3, 2010)

In


----------



## gunny146 (May 3, 2010)

IN, thanks Jim


----------



## G3_Guy (May 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 3, 2010)

in


----------



## wasilvers (May 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 3, 2010)

In..


----------



## basshunter25 (May 4, 2010)

In


----------



## huntinfool (May 5, 2010)

in


----------



## BaitCaster (May 5, 2010)

In


----------



## Nevillizer (May 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## Outdoorsman (May 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## russ010 (May 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## ejones1961 (May 6, 2010)

in


----------



## Codeman (May 6, 2010)

IN


----------



## jigster60 (May 6, 2010)

IN...................................JIGGY


----------



## ebcbob (May 7, 2010)

In .......ebcbob


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2010)

35 "Ins"

Rando.org picked number 26. That means this months winner is* basshunter25!*

Congrats man!


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 8, 2010)

Good goin BassHunter25 =D> 

Thanks again Jim =D>


----------



## Brine (May 8, 2010)

Congrats BassHunter =D>


----------



## Waterwings (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations! 8)


----------



## poolie (May 9, 2010)

Congrats! Let us know what you catch with that thing.


----------



## lswoody (May 9, 2010)

Congrats BH25!!!!!!


----------



## G3_Guy (May 10, 2010)

Congrats BH25! =D>


----------



## FishingBuds (May 10, 2010)

congrats BH!!


----------



## basshunter25 (May 10, 2010)

Wow this just made my day. I never win anything. I will definetly put them to good use. Thanks alot guys!


----------



## jigster60 (May 10, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Sweet.....BH.......................................JIGGY


----------

